# Ft. Pickens 6/8



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Couldn't sleep, so decided to fish! Got out to Pickens around 3:30am, gathered a hundred or so sand fleas and went to work. Wore myself out with 51 ladyfish, 4 catfish, 4 hardtail, my first shark, and 5 nice pomps. I noticed the sharks were really thick today. I saw at least a half dozen or so, feasting on the ladies. All in all, a good day!!


----------



## chugs (May 22, 2013)

pompslayerllc said:


> Couldn't sleep, so decided to fish! Got out to Pickens around 3:30am, gathered a hundred or so sand fleas and went to work. Wore myself out with 51 ladyfish, 4 catfish, 4 hardtail, my first shark, and 5 nice pomps. I noticed the sharks were really thick today. I saw at least a half dozen or so, feasting on the ladies. All in all, a good day!!


Nice catch, I might just head out there tomorrow.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

is that a little maco shark or bull
?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

My wife would kill me if I laid fish out on my stove


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Collard, that could be a reason I'm a single man, lol!!


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Since it was my first shark, I'm not entirely sure what kind it was. It was an awesome bluish, silver color, almost like Elkhart Blue off a 67 Corvette. Maybe someone can enlighten us on what type it was while I'm researching it!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it a sharpnose?


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

other photos match pretty closely, I think it is a sharpnose


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

in my opinion it looks like a little bull i google bulls and most of them had that white streak going up to the tip of there tail fin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Kinda hard to say, most sharpnose sharks that I've caught that size have white spots down the side. I would guess finetooth, but either way cool post!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Its a Sandbar Shark. Bulls have a much rounder snout. Good catch though! Congrats on the Pomps!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I second the ID, for the sand bar shark. _Devinsdad_ beat me to the ID on the post this morning...a darn fine haul though. It's fun bringing them in on lighter gear and tackle. I've mostly caught the sharpnose sharks around the beach. Did hook up on a _(approx) _7' bull shark out in the gulf on saturday...Nice pomps too dude! I need to grab me up some of them...it's been a few weeks. I'll be putting pics up of the shark shortly...can't say it without proof on PFF! Great job!


----------

